# impossible de changer photo profil de mail



## Sabel (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

voici mon problème: dans mail il est possible d'associer une photo aux mail que l'on envoie. J'avais réussis à le faire il y quelques temps déjà. Dernièrement j'ai tenté d'en mettre une nouvelle vu que l'autre datait mais n'y suis pas arrivé. Je change ma photo de compte utilisateur dans le menu pomme; ça ne marche pas, je change ma photo dans le carnet d'adresse (en faisant un instantané ou en prenant une photo dans un dossier), la photo se change puis subitement revient à l'ancienne photo... Y a t-il une autorisation spéciale? J'ai éliminé mon profil pour en créer un autre... Etait-ce la seule solution?


Merci

C'est un peu comme moi, je n'arrive pas à faire lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" qui figure en tête d'Applications, par nombre de membres, pourtant, ils n'ont pas besoin d'autorisation spéciale pour le faire 

On déménage !


----------

